
Who are the target users for this site? - stockalicious
http://www.stockalicious.com
======
npk
I love this kind of site. Target user: anyone who is interested in trading.
Heck, I don't know, but say they do a good job at attracting users.

Think about the power of the data they can collect. If they get a
statistically significant sample of traders, stockalicious could start their
own hedge fund. (see <http://www.predictwallstreet.com> as another example.)

------
rms
the upper class?

